# Are grenadine ties "essential" for a basic wardrobe? Is "Put This On" right?



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

"Put This On"'s Jesse Thorn--an AAAC member, has repeatedly argued that grenadine ties are must haves because of their utility. The idea is that if one has bedrocks like a black and a navy grenadine, one can wear them with almost anything, and thus they're particularly useful for those times when one might otherwise be at a loss for finding a tie that matches. I've never heard of grenadine before reading his blog, and I'm not sure I've ever seen one (although perhaps it's one of those things one only "sees" if one knows to look for it?).

Anyone agree or disagree about grenadines? Is this something I should put toward the top of my "to buy" list?

See Jesse's comments on grenadine here:
https://putthison.com/search/grenadine


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Agree. It can be a backbone or a lifesaver. If a dress shirt looks bad with a navy or black grenadine, it is a bad shirt. 
Hober,Drakes,J. Press and Paul Winston are good sources. If your just getting into these Paul might still have some at a good price, you can call him at +1 (212) 687-0850


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Will from asuitablewardobe is always extolling their virtues. Here are some posts related to grenadine ties:

https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aasuitablewardrobe.dynend.com+grenadine+tie


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

They are a staple in my wardrobe, I just hope they don't become too popular.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

The word "essential" gets thrown around a lot in clothing circles. The truth is that virtually nothing is essential. There is always a substitute good that one could use. Some would say a charcoal suit is an essential. Yet a mid-grey or navy solid suit would always be an acceptable alternative. Instead of "essential," what people usually mean is "useful."

There is no doubt that solid grenadine ties are useful. They are more interesting, and can communicate a more refined sensibility, than satin solids, particularly in dark colors. Black ties don't look good on everyone... for a wearer with lighter hair, the eye is drawn away from the face by a stark black necktie. But for a dark-haired gentleman, they are a fine default. Navy is, in my view, more universal, although I do not care for navy ties with navy suits - too matchy-matchy. 

In short, a man could be very well-dressed with neither a black nor navy grenadine in his collection, and they are thus not essential. But they are useful and enjoyable. I don't know anyone who has one and doesn't wear it.


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

I suspect you have seen a grenadine tie and just not realized it. 

I agree with Jesse (and others) on the utility of grenadine. I actually own three different shades of blue. As a matter of fact, I am wearing one today with a striped shirt, and I think the tie really brings everything together nicely. 

I would check out Kent Wang or Sam Hober.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

I completely disagree. 

For one thing, if they were so essential, why don't you see them more often? While I like the look of them, I personally don't own any. Why? Its a more relaxed look and when I'm wearing a tie, I'm typically dressing up. I think the casual dress look is great, and I intend to do it more often in the future, but if I'm wearing a tie several days a week and don't own a grenadine, how can it be essential?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I've never owned a grenadine tie and given my age (61) it's doubtful that I ever will. I've also never owned a solid black or solid navy tie of any weave, except for a black bow tie. 

While I have nothing against a solid navy tie, I can't remember a situation where I thought a solid black tie, grenadine or otherwise, would look better than multiple other options available; maybe surprising given the fact that I have several pairs of black pants, a couple of black dress shirts, and a black suit. 

I suppose that is a long winded way of saying that I don't think that a grenadine tie is "essential" to a man's wardrobe. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## michael_legeek (Oct 12, 2010)

Here is the way it works for me:

- Attractively-textured solid color ties are very useful staples to have in my wardrobe.
- A grenadine is an extra-nice version of same (for my purposes at least).
- I'll upgrade the 'lesser' textured solids to grenadines as I get the urge to treat myself, see them on sale, have unspent gift-card money, etc.
- The replaced 'lesser' ties remain useful as emergency-backup ties, bad-weather ties, etc.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I suppose essential should be qualified. Obviously one can do without. Jesse Thorne's argument is more about utility, and his audience might consist of people like me, who have limited abilities to match color and lack the resources to stock a tie collection with a broad pallet of colors. So no, not essential. But damned useful and a smart choice for inclusion in an otherwise limited wardrobe. Maybe it's comparable to a pair of black AE Park Avenues. No one needs them. There are loads of prettier shoes. But they make a good deal of sense as something that should be a high priority for someone who's just beginning.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> I suppose essential should be qualified. Obviously one can do without. Jesse Thorne's argument is more about utility, and his audience might consist of people like me, who have limited abilities to match color and lack the resources to stock a tie collection with a broad pallet of colors. So no, not essential. But damned useful and a smart choice for inclusion in an otherwise limited wardrobe. Maybe it's comparable to a pair of black AE Park Avenues. No one needs them. There are loads of prettier shoes. But they make a good deal of sense as something that should be a high priority for someone who's just beginning.


I would still disagree.
I think grenadine ties are more a specialty item. As an example, if someone was going to go out and buy a single tie, or even 5 ties, I don't think a grenadine would be the recommendation for them.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Hanzo, we may have had this conversation before, but I think you've got grenadine confused with knit. Grenadines are not any less formal than other ties. On the contrary, they are towards the top of the formality scale. Perhaps you are thinking of the knit ties with the square bottoms, to which your comments would all apply.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> Hanzo, we may have had this conversation before, but I think you've got grenadine confused with knit. Grenadines are not any less formal than other ties. On the contrary, they are towards the top of the formality scale. Perhaps you are thinking of the knit ties with the square bottoms, to which your comments would all apply.


You may be quite right. I looked through the articles and they all seemed to have a very pronounced texture to them. Perhaps the pictures I'm looking at are just extreme versions. Can someone provide an example of a more formal grenadine tie for me? I may need to retract my statements.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Essential...No but, (a) very nice additions(s) to one's tie options!


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

Hanzo said:


> As an example, if someone was going to go out and buy a single tie, or even 5 ties, I don't think a grenadine would be the recommendation for them.


I could not disagree more. A burgundy and a navy grenadine would be two of the first 5 ties I would suggest someone purchase if they were building a wardrobe.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Hanzo said:


> You may be quite right. I looked through the articles and they all seemed to have a very pronounced texture to them. Perhaps the pictures I'm looking at are just extreme versions. Can someone provide an example of a more formal grenadine tie for me? I may need to retract my statements.


There are indeed two different weaves of grenadine, as explained here (https://asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/2011/01/second-type-of-grenadine.html) and even better here (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?109717-Grenadine-Ties-Uncovered), but even the highly textured one is entirely formal. Neither is a knit. The larger weave, garza grossa, is not something other than "a more formal grenadine."


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> There are indeed two different weaves of grenadine, as explained here (https://asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/2011/01/second-type-of-grenadine.html) and even better here (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?109717-Grenadine-Ties-Uncovered), but even the highly textured one is entirely formal. Neither is a knit. The larger weave, garza grossa, is not something other than "a more formal grenadine."


CD, thank you for that.

Unfortunately, to my eyes anyway, they still look like knit ties and thus are very casual. I might not be "correct" in my line of thinking, and it might just be my opinion, but there it is.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> I've never owned a grenadine tie and given my age (61) it's doubtful that I ever will. I've also never owned a solid black or solid navy tie of any weave, except for a black bow tie.
> 
> While I have nothing against a solid navy tie, I can't remember a situation where I thought a solid black tie, grenadine or otherwise, would look better than multiple other options available; maybe surprising given the fact that I have several pairs of black pants, a couple of black dress shirts, and a black suit.
> 
> ...


I actually do have one outfit where the solid black tie looks better than any other option.

I have a mostly grey plaid sport coat with a thin maroon line that is barely visible. When I wear it with the forbidden black pants and a solid pink shirt, the black tie looks great with it. Other ties would work, but I don't think any other tie would work better.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

one drawback is that they are a loose weave that is easily destroyed if you catch it on something; clearly they're not "essential," a pair of pants is that. but they are wonderful, elegant ties.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Hanzo said:


> Unfortunately, to my eyes anyway, they still look like knit ties and thus are very casual. I might not be "correct" in my line of thinking, and it might just be my opinion, but there it is.


Yeah, well, to my eyes the satin stripe or braid down the side of a pair of tuxedo pants makes them look like track pants, and thus very casual. That's why I eschew them in favor of black dockers 'neath my dinner jacket. ;P


----------



## MRMstl (Nov 23, 2010)

Cuffdaddy (or anyone else),

What about a square tip silk grenadine. Where does that rank on the formality scale? Is the square tip grenadine wearable in a dressy social setting? Business? I've been considering a square tip navy from Sam Hober and would like to know how it's perceived by others. Thanks!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I think a square tip grenadine probably _would _be read as very similar to a knit tie, so I'd treat them about the same. I know some men who wear square-bottomed knit ties to good effect with chalkstriped business suits, though I tend to limit them to odd jackets. I'll often wear them to meetings where I expect to be the only one wearing a tie, and want to tone down my formality while still retaining some propriety/distinction. They have some of the unintimidating/academic tones of a bow tie, but without the full-on eccentricity (JMHO).

I think they're probably more readily interchangeable with "normal" ties right now because of the narrowness of standard ties. When blades of bias-cut wovens are 4", the 2-2.5" blade of a knit tie is jarringly dissimilar. But when the blade of a standard tie is creeping down to 3" or even skinnier, then there's not such a big difference in overall proportions.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

MRMstl said:


> Cuffdaddy (or anyone else),
> 
> What about a square tip silk grenadine. Where does that rank on the formality scale? Is the square tip grenadine wearable in a dressy social setting? Business? I've been considering a square tip navy from Sam Hober and would like to know how it's perceived by others. Thanks!


There is no such thing as a square-tip grenadine tie, you're thinking of the knit tie. Knit ties are very casual, grenadine ties are very formal. Knit ties are very loose whereas grenadine ties look much more crisp. Apart from a passing resemblance they have nothing in common. Grenadine is a very luxurious weave and very costly to produce, which is why many people will not see them in anything other than a high-end clothing store these days. You're no longer going to find them in standard department stores or Brooks Brothers.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Matt, I've certainly never seen a square-tipped grenadine, but you *can *make square-tipped bias-cut ties. I assumed MRMstl was planning to ask Hober to make one for him, for whatever reason.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

I have a chance to scan the ties in Hilton Head thrift shops while my wife does her looking, and sometimes find a Drake, Hermes, Talbott or other high end label. But I'm not sure I'd be able to tell a grenadine tie from the other solid color silk ties I see. I suspect most are just tagged "silk." Having a full spectrum of solids already, how would I know a tie is grenadine?
An ebay search on "grenadine" turns up a gazillion silk ties but only one identified as "grenadine."


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

cdavant said:


> Having a full spectrum of solids already, how would I know a tie is grenadine?


Once you see one of each of the two weaves, they are unmistakable. See my earlier post, which links to an ASW article and an even better post by Matt S, for an explanation of each. The old thread that Matt S started even includes diagrams of the weaves. The larger one's weave could be confidently identified by touch alone, even if you were blindfolded, and the smaller one wouldn't be much harder to do the same with.

The good news is that there is an excellent, inexpensive source for each. Winston Tailors, run by Paul Winston who frequently posts here, sells the fine weave for under $60, IIRC, and Sam Hober sells the larger one for $80. Here's Hober's grenadine web page, which also will give you photos of the fabric with enough resolution to get a sense of what it will look like. The silver/grey one that Hober made for me is one of my favorite ties.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

cdavant said:


> I have a chance to scan the ties in Hilton Head thrift shops while my wife does her looking, and sometimes find a Drake, Hermes, Talbott or other high end label. But I'm not sure I'd be able to tell a grenadine tie from the other solid color silk ties I see. I suspect most are just tagged "silk." Having a full spectrum of solids already, how would I know a tie is grenadine?
> An ebay search on "grenadine" turns up a gazillion silk ties but only one identified as "grenadine."


I just searched for grenadine ties on eBay and the only grenadine tie is was from Turnbull & Asser. The rest are knit ties.


----------



## Claus (Apr 8, 2010)

It doesn't need to be grenadine, in my opinion. Solid, single color ties qualify as well. If there's a bit of texture, all the better.

There's hardly any better choice for beginners or people who need to wear ties although they don't like it.


----------



## Finian McLonergan (Sep 23, 2009)

Not essential, and not often seen in Europe. But solid navy and black are essential in any wordrobe, and I would start with a reppe weave, then satin, and then grenadine. In that order.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Claus said:


> It doesn't need to be grenadine, in my opinion. Solid, single color ties qualify as well. If there's a bit of texture, all the better.
> 
> There's hardly any better choice for beginners or people who need to wear ties although they don't like it.


I would agree with this. I used to strongly dislike solid ties because I felt they were boring. I used to see ties as a way to brighten up the "uniform" of business clothing. White shirt, grey slack, black shoes, boring. Now, toss in a bright tie! Then one day while in Paris waiting for a train, I stopped into a small men's store in the train station (Gare du Nord I believe) and picked up a few shirts. I was in a big hurry and looking for a tie when the salesman suggested a solid navy tie. Being in a rush and feeling open to trying something new, I went for it. That's when I started to understand that simplicity can be quite elegant. I now have solid ties (with a subtle texture) in just about every color.

Long story, but sometimes I like going back on memory lane.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Have not owned one.
Do not own one.
No particular desire to own one in the future.

Not essential. 

Men talking about a grenadine being "essential" is embarrasing - it's a niche item. Sounds like something women would say about a handbag in Vogue. People who say such things are usually hawking wares.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Hanzo said:


> I would agree with this. I used to strongly dislike solid ties because I felt they were boring. I used to see ties as a way to brighten up the "uniform" of business clothing. White shirt, grey slack, black shoes, boring. Now, toss in a bright tie! Then one day while in Paris waiting for a train, I stopped into a small men's store in the train station (Gare du Nord I believe) and picked up a few shirts. I was in a big hurry and looking for a tie when the salesman suggested a solid navy tie. Being in a rush and feeling open to trying something new, I went for it. That's when I started to understand that simplicity can be quite elegant. I now have solid ties (with a subtle texture) in just about every color.
> 
> Long story, but sometimes I like going back on memory lane.


And not an unusual one. Most novice dressers stick with very plain shirts, suits with uninteresting stripes or solids, and then add loud or vibrant ties. More advanced dressers often move the emphasis/interest of the outfit somewhere other than the tie, adding a patterned shirt and/or an interesting suit fabric. Tie-centric dressing is like a sugar cookie with icing. It's easy, there's really only one ingredient to change, different iterations feel the same but look different... and it's ultimately boring if it's the only cookie you ever eat. Learning to sacrific the strongly patterned, eye-catching tie in order to give yourself the freedom to wear more interesting shirts and suits is a key step in the development of a dresser, IMO.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

That sounds to me as an endorsement of grenadine ties. Their virtue is that they are subtle. There's nothing eye-catching about them, but the pattern means that any eye that does linger on them is well rewarded. So it's understated without being plain. Is that essential? Clearly not, but it is nice, and for many here that seems to be a good definition of good taste for men.



CuffDaddy said:


> And not an unusual one. Most novice dressers stick with very plain shirts, suits with uninteresting stripes or solids, and then add loud or vibrant ties. More advanced dressers often move the emphasis/interest of the outfit somewhere other than the tie, adding a patterned shirt and/or an interesting suit fabric. Tie-centric dressing is like a sugar cookie with icing. It's easy, there's really only one ingredient to change, different iterations feel the same but look different... and it's ultimately boring if it's the only cookie you ever eat. Learning to sacrific the strongly patterned, eye-catching tie in order to give yourself the freedom to wear more interesting shirts and suits is a key step in the development of a dresser, IMO.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> And not an unusual one. Most novice dressers stick with very plain shirts, suits with uninteresting stripes or solids, and then add loud or vibrant ties. More advanced dressers often move the emphasis/interest of the outfit somewhere other than the tie, adding a patterned shirt and/or an interesting suit fabric. Tie-centric dressing is like a sugar cookie with icing. It's easy, there's really only one ingredient to change, different iterations feel the same but look different... and it's ultimately boring if it's the only cookie you ever eat. Learning to sacrific the strongly patterned, eye-catching tie in order to give yourself the freedom to wear more interesting shirts and suits is a key step in the development of a dresser, IMO.


I agree. And looking back, I can see the changes I've gone through and lament some of the poor clothing choices I've made in the past. It gives me pause to think of what I may regret 10 years from now.


----------



## Mongo (May 9, 2008)

CuffDaddy said:


> And not an unusual one. Most novice dressers stick with very plain shirts, suits with uninteresting stripes or solids, and then add loud or vibrant ties. More advanced dressers often move the emphasis/interest of the outfit somewhere other than the tie, adding a patterned shirt and/or an interesting suit fabric. Tie-centric dressing is like a sugar cookie with icing. It's easy, there's really only one ingredient to change, different iterations feel the same but look different... and it's ultimately boring if it's the only cookie you ever eat. Learning to sacrific the strongly patterned, eye-catching tie in order to give yourself the freedom to wear more interesting shirts and suits is a key step in the development of a dresser, IMO.


Ouch!

Sometimes the truth hurts - especially when it's particularly accurate with respect to one's own self. This describes my path far too accurately for comfort.

But I'm getting better, I swear (or at least, I hope).

Coincidentally, I just bought my first (solid, blue) grenadine tie the day before this thread started.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> That sounds to me as an endorsement of grenadine ties. Their virtue is that they are subtle. There's nothing eye-catching about them, but the pattern means that any eye that does linger on them is well rewarded. So it's understated without being plain. Is that essential? Clearly not, but it is nice, and for many here that seems to be a good definition of good taste for men.


Well-stated. Although I would (briefly) quarrel with those who consider understatement to be *the* definition of good taste. Those men can have my butcher-striped dress shirts when they pry them from my cold, dead hands.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Mongo said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Sometimes the truth hurts - especially when it's particularly accurate with respect to one's own self. This describes my path far too accurately for comfort.


I can diagnose the pathology because I was afflicted with the same malady. Sounds like you're on the road to better things, though!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

trenchant observations by Cuff Daddy, but don't throw away your bright ties, variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> trenchant observations by Cuff Daddy, but don't throw away your bright ties, variety is the spice of life.


Oh, that will never happen. Going back to CuffDaddy's post about pro vs anti detail, I think that both bright and subtle ties have their place, they just need to play the correct role in the overall appearance.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> trenchant observations by Cuff Daddy, but don't throw away your bright ties, variety is the spice of life.


Oh, no worries there. My tie racks groan beneath their load...


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Essential? No. Easy to match? Yes.


----------



## Mongo (May 9, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> trenchant observations by Cuff Daddy, but don't throw away your bright ties, variety is the spice of life.


I cant throw all of them away anyway: a couple at least would have to be classified as nuclear waste.

I really should post pictures of some of them, if I can find the time and remember. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## coltboy75 (Nov 11, 2009)

Essential may be a strong word describing the need for grenadine ties in a man's wardrobe. I do feel that they are very complementary to the gingham, windowpane and multi-stripe shirt craze we have seen in the recently.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I finally saw one today in the wild. On the DC metro, actually. There was a man wearing what might have been a costume except that it seemed so natural on him: grey fedora, grey suit with a thin pin stripe, grey tweed overcoat with a peak lapel, black wingtips (couldn't tell make or model, but given everything else, I'm sure they were AE or better), white shirt, and a handsome vintage leather-covered hard-case tan briefcase with brass fittings. Navy silk scarf. Oh, and the tie. Burgundy grenadine. I saw the pattern, complimented him on the tie, and asked if it was grenadine. He said yes, and that he got it at J. Press on M Street. I get it. It's solid but nicer than solid, since it's not really plain. Essential? Don't know. Lovely? Yes. I want one!


----------



## YoungAmerican (Aug 24, 2010)

To be fair, I don't think I ever called them "essential."

That said, I think they're maybe the most useful tie you can own, which is why I recommend them for folks who are building their wardrobes.


----------



## bobharley (Mar 28, 2011)

I have several suits and sportcoats that are glen plaid or bolder stripes (nothing too bold). I enjoy the plaid and striped suits/sportcoats, however they are harder to coordinate. I have found that the grenadine ties really help. While they are sold colors, the fabric and weave provide a lot more interest. I am not that good at coordinating 3 different patterns, so with the grenadines I can wear a plaid suit, and something other than a plain colored shirt and only have to worry about coordinating two patterns. 

I have 17 of David Hober's grenadines. Some are the garza grossa and some are the new garza finas. I also have a few more that I am getting ready to order. David makes them custom for me with my preferred length and width. While I can't say they are "essential," they certainly have become a staple in my wardrobe. I almost always receive a compliment from them. I really don't see others wearing them, which I like. As much as I want David to be successful, I hope they don't become too popular with the masses.


----------



## Salieri (Jun 18, 2009)

I never knew people felt this way about grenadine ties. Simply as a matter of personal taste, I would never wear one.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
While each of us is entitled to our opinions as to what works and what does not work, with our wardrobes, I find myself tempted to ask, 'why on earth would you not wear a grenadine tie, under any circumstance? Is it perhaps the fabrics susceptibility to damage, the look of the fabric finish? Just interested. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Salieri (Jun 18, 2009)

I just really don't like weave at all. It is absolutely just a personal thing and I don't desperately hate it, just really surprised to hear it mentioned as a wardrobe necessity.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

bobharley, a special welcome to a new member with 17 Hober grenadines!


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

Essential? I somehow managed to make it nearly four decades never having worn or owned one, and I have a rather lovely tie collection.

I've always been lukewarm about them and it's nothing I can place my finger on. If I had one I'd wear it, if I saw a nice one I'd buy it, but it's nothing I'd go out of my way for.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I have always preferred solid color ties or ties that have such a subtle pattern to them that they look solid from any significant distance; however, in the case of the solids, I have always wanted some texture to the material. From looking at the pictures it appears that to be correctly called a grenadine the material must be more loosely woven than any of my textured ties.

The solid black tie is what I'm referring to as the material is not smooth, although my burgundy colored tie has both texture and a subtle pattern.










Exactly how loose must the weave be before it's called a grenadine tie, or is there more to it than that? Not being a big fan of neckties, I'm far from knowledgeable about them.

Cruiser


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Cruiser, I think there is a particular weave, or rather pair of weaves, that are true grenadine. There are other textured weaves, usually less open and less complex, that can give the same general impression. But it is at least possible for there to be more open weaves that wouldn't be grenadine, either.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

This (courtesy of Charles Tyrwhitt) is an excellent illustration of the grenadine fabric weave. Note the magnification window that's available for very close inspection....

https://www.ctshirts.com/Caxton-roy...?q=usddefault|grenadine|TH502RYL|||||||||||||

"Essential" may be debated, but those familiar with grenadines find them classic, beautiful, and rare. That makes them worth having in one's wardrobe.

If you're arguing that... well you're just here for an argument.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

For those who dislike grenadine (some find the weave too loose and fragile-seeming) but want to try a solid, a good alternative might be a nattarino tie from Andrew's, a great buy at 49 bucks a pop:

https://www.andrewstiesusa.com/p-23-nattarino.aspx


----------



## greatscott! (Dec 24, 2010)

Grenadine ties -- Good enough for James Bond, good enough for me. In fact, I wore my navy blue just today. A great go-to tie.

Jesse, when are you and Jordan going back on Carolla? Or when will you have him on JJGo? Last time you got together, it was really funny.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> Exactly how loose must the weave be before it's called a grenadine tie, or is there more to it than that? Not being a big fan of neckties, I'm far from knowledgeable about them.


Further information in this thread.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

tocqueville said:


> I finally saw one today in the wild. On the DC metro, actually. There was a man wearing what might have been a costume except that it seemed so natural on him: grey fedora, grey suit with a thin pin stripe, grey tweed overcoat with a peak lapel, black wingtips (couldn't tell make or model, but given everything else, I'm sure they were AE or better), white shirt, and a handsome vintage leather-covered hard-case tan briefcase with brass fittings. Navy silk scarf. Oh, and the tie. Burgundy grenadine. I saw the pattern, complimented him on the tie, and asked if it was grenadine. He said yes, and that he got it at J. Press on M Street. I get it. It's solid but nicer than solid, since it's not really plain. Essential? Don't know. Lovely? Yes. I want one!


If it was from Press, it was in the garza fina weave. At $60 before taxes even on sale, theirs are overpriced, IMO. Last I checked, Paul Winston of this forum was selling 3.5" wide g.f. grenadines in solids of black, navy, wine, purple, green, gold, and gray for $42/ea.

PS: Press is on L (at 18th), not M.


----------



## YoungAmerican (Aug 24, 2010)

greatscott! said:


> Grenadine ties -- Good enough for James Bond, good enough for me. In fact, I wore my navy blue just today. A great go-to tie.
> 
> Jesse, when are you and Jordan going back on Carolla? Or when will you have him on JJGo? Last time you got together, it was really funny.


He's a busy guy, so he's tough to book - I think we used up what you might call our reciprocity chit having him on The Sound of Young America.

As far as going back on there... we're pretty much down to go whenever they ask us again . They were happy with the show we did (and so were we), but we're not famous, so, you know... there's that.


----------



## bobharley (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a nice olive green Hober grenadine tie on today. The grenadines are my go to ties. I love them. Some have commented that the lose weave makes it easier to have pulls. While this may be true, I have never had one. I also would imagine that if you do get a pull on a grenadine, once it is pushed back through, you probably won't even be able to see it. But with a standard silk tie, once you have a pull, it's almost impossible to get it to where it doesn't show. I also would imagine that if I do get a pull on one of my Hober's that I couldn't fix, David would be willing to look at it and see if he can fix it. That's an added bonus. 

I have well over 250 ties. My daughter is selling most of them for me and we split the money. I am keeping all the Hober's and even adding to my Hober collection. You cannot find a better tie for the money and the service is fantastic.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

SWMBO ("_She Who Must Be Obeyed_") just pointed out another benefit of grenadines - they are the most "touchable" ties in my closet.

Make of that what you will... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## greatscott! (Dec 24, 2010)

YoungAmerican said:


> He's a busy guy, so he's tough to book - I think we used up what you might call our reciprocity chit having him on The Sound of Young America.
> 
> As far as going back on there... we're pretty much down to go whenever they ask us again . They were happy with the show we did (and so were we), but we're not famous, so, you know... there's that.


Not trying to hijack this thread, but 1) Carolla has talked about how happy he is to go on other shows. He was just on Nerdist *again*, and c'mon, you've got just as much juice as Hardwick. I have a feeling that if you'd ask him, he'd be up for it. And 2) Carolla had the youtube "Hot for Words" chick promoting a Russian mail-order bride service last week. I think you're famous enough.

Grenadine ties are versatile, but I like regular knit ties too. Guitar players be warned: knits do tend to snag on finger calluses.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

greatscott! said:


> Grenadine ties are versatile, but I like regular knit ties too. Guitar players be warned: knits do tend to snag on finger calluses.


Whilst I don't play guitar, my grenadine ties more often snag on finger calluses. I have very soft hands but rough finger tips.


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

I decided to try a grenadine tie, and I ordered three last week from J. Press. On sale, too.

Good deal? No. The dang things were 7 cm wide! That's hipster territory.

Back they went this morning.

Regards,
Don


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

dcjacobson said:


> I decided to try a grenadine tie, and I ordered three last week from J. Press. On sale, too.
> 
> Good deal? No. The dang things were 7 cm wide! That's hipster territory.
> 
> ...


That sounds more like a knit tie than a grenadine. They didn't seem that narrow the last time I went into the store.


----------



## bobharley (Mar 28, 2011)

Next time order from David Hober. You get the color, the length, the width and the construction you want.



dcjacobson said:


> I decided to try a grenadine tie, and I ordered three last week from J. Press. On sale, too.
> 
> Good deal? No. The dang things were 7 cm wide! That's hipster territory.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pliny (Oct 26, 2009)

+1 Hober +1 Grenadines snag on nails and callouses! easy to pull a slub on these. somehting bout them I like is that they take a bit of wearing in. can look like cheap nylon tie at 1st, but come into their own after a few wears and get that softness, drape, and 'fullness' for want of a better word


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

> Next time order from David Hober. You get the color, the length, the width and the construction you want.


And that's exactly what I did after I got back from the post office. Thanks!

Don


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

I concur - you will not find better quality, more beautiful grenadine ties than those custom-made for you by Sam Hober. David is a gentleman as well.

Don't forget about the pocket squares - magnificent, too!


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

> DonThat sounds more like a knit tie than a grenadine. They didn't seem that narrow the last time I went into the store.


I want to set the record straight--I heard from J. Press today, and they offer these ties in two widths, "skinny" and "regular" (3.5"). They happened to have mistakenly sent the skinny ones.

Regards,
Don


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

dcjacobson said:


> I want to set the record straight--I heard from J. Press today, and they offer these ties in two widths, "skinny" and "regular" (3.5"). They happened to have mistakenly sent the skinny ones.
> 
> Regards,
> Don


3.5" ties still live. All is right with the world.


----------



## Pliny (Oct 26, 2009)

bobharley said:


> I have a nice olive green Hober grenadine tie on today. The grenadines are my go to ties. I love them. Some have commented that the lose weave makes it easier to have pulls. While this may be true, I have never had one. I also would imagine that if you do get a pull on a grenadine, once it is pushed back through, you probably won't even be able to see it. But with a standard silk tie, once you have a pull, it's almost impossible to get it to where it doesn't show. I also would imagine that if I do get a pull on one of my Hober's that I couldn't fix, David would be willing to look at it and see if he can fix it. That's an added bonus.
> 
> I have well over 250 ties. My daughter is selling most of them for me and we split the money. I am keeping all the Hober's and even adding to my Hober collection. You cannot find a better tie for the money and the service is fantastic.


wow really? u can get pulls out? I have that very Hober (Olive) in Garza with a pull dead centre of the blade. Love to know how to get it out, as even with glasses in full sun i can't see which thread to pull on the reverse.

having said that, yes, they are touchable and very classy, altho I don't kid myself that anybody but a fellow clothes obsessive could spot the diff between a grenadine and a cheap and shiny nylon. just sayin


----------

